# اللهجة اللبنانية :  انتبه لحالك شوي



## Startinov

السلام عليكم ...

واضحٌ عندي معنى (انتبه لحالك شوي ) لكن 
أجدها  حمّالة أوجه ... 
في اللهجة اللبنانية ...
(فقد تحمل معنى إيجابيا.. وقد  تكون مرادفة  ل ( اشتغل بما ينفعك )
(لا تتدخل فيما لا يعنيك ) 

أليس كذلك ؟


----------



## elroy

كلا، أنا أفهمها بالمعنى الحرفي فقط ألا وهو "اعتني بنفسك قليلاً"


----------

